# Alpine 2005



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

*alpine?*

i don't know about Alpine but if you don't have a Allegiance in my hands soon there's gonna be h*** to pay.... just kidding.... i think.

THINK BOWTECH!!! anyquestions????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Lots ............*

be prepared it's gonna be another great year for Alpine ..........


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

pintojk,
If youve got let us in on it or pm me thanks


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*2 new bows ............*

decent speed, finally ..............

new accesories .............

SOLID LIMB MODEL !!!

Revitalized grips ..............

Catalogues are in the mail to most dealers ............


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Do they have...*

Do they have an indoor target bow in target colors?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Not quite sure ............*

about target colours .............

Alpines main industry is hunting, and I know you'll find bows you can shoot "spotties" with, just may be camo ..............


----------



## Vasquehiker (Feb 16, 2003)

*2005 alpine*

Bob really stays busy over at alpine. The 2005 bows are sweet to look at and shoot even better. You will find an increase in speed and a unique riser design. As far a accessories, they have some intergrated options that fit quite well with the bow. They should update thier web site soon.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Holy Smoke ..............*

Just landed my 2005 Alpine catalogue .................. 

All I can say is SWEET !!!

Will try to post pic's tonight ..............


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Some teasers for you ......*

New Alpine Denali
Specs.
Mass weight 4.6 pounds
ATA 34"
Brace 7"
IBO approx 310-315
Fast Trac One Cam and Idler
8.25" Sight window

New Hardwood grip 
New Tundra VX Damper system
Available in Match Grade "Outfitter" Package

New Alpine Yukon
Specs.
Mass weight 4.6 pounds
ATA 34"
Brace Height 7"
IBO approx 310-315
Fast Trac Cam and Idler
8.25" Sight window
SOLID LIMBS !!!

New Hardwood grip
New Tundra VX-1 Damper Package
Available in Match Grade "Outfitter" Package


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Can't ................ post ............. pic's ......*

scanner ............... not ................... working ................. son won't let me steal ................... batteries from Gameboy for my Digital ........... Camera ..................

Sorry guys, will try to get up pics as fast as I can, but all I can say is there's a new revolution in riser design coming your way ..........

and the new hardwood grip design ................. like I said before .......... SWEET !!!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*2005 Alpine*

Just got my new catalog and all I can say is Sweet!!! They have a couple of new bows that I think will do very well!!!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I liked last years risers. If they are even better with some added speed I may have to give them a try.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*500fps .................*

If you think the Ravage and VX was hot ......................

Speeds up 10-15 fps ......... but looks ....................


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

I used to shoot an Alpine Sidewinder and if you would like to see a pretty 3D bow get them to put you a bow together in black riser and camo limbs and cams and access. really looks great. My one friend is still shooting it and gets a lot of comments on the looks of the bow. It took me two weeks of talking to them at Alpine to get them to throw it together.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Any pics yet.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Alpine*

I am always checking their web site, some really neat-o bows. 
I'm still shooting the Teton Lite, love the bow, hate to change now. Maybe i have to do some thinking on a new addition.  



b0w_sniper


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*bowsniper .......................*

you will ............................ you will .............................. 

Sorry no pic's yet, trying .....................


----------



## Vasquehiker (Feb 16, 2003)

*Alpine Web Site*

I will stop by Alpine tomorrow and see if I can get a Pic posted.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

bump...waiting on pics


----------



## Ausarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi, 
for those waiting to get a look at the 2005 model Alpine bows check out their website as they them on there.


----------



## Ausarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is a pic of the new Denali Match Grade


----------



## Ausarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

Pic of the new Yukon


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I just received a catalog also and feel these are some of the nicest-looking bows Alpine has built in some time. Bob's done well this year.

I see they've re-introduced SOLID limbs on some of their top bows, and that is a GREAT step forward for them IMHO! I used to shoot the Silverado Pro 3D with tomahawk cam and it was simply a great bow. Unfortunately shortly afterwards they fell into that shorter, lighter, low brace height, split-limb, solocam "freestyler" era, and many including myself felt they lost something.... Maybe now they are coming back....all they need now is a hybrid cam system and one long ATA bow with decent brace height---then I may even pick up the phone and call Vince and order the line up again myself! They've always had great customer service, and are some of the nicest guys you want to meet in the industry, IMHO. Wouldn't take alot to get them right back into the thick of it.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Sorry I couldn't post pics .............*

Alpine wanted to get the webpage up and running first ..........

Alpine's back ......

Great designs guys, and hope to be shooting one soon .......


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow those look sweet!! What am I seeing behind the grip on the first one there? Is that some sort of tec stye riser behind the wood grip?? Also is the cable slide a bit high on these guys? And price???


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

WOW! The new bows look amazing. I liked Alpine's bows last year, but these look awsome.

Only one question?

Price?

Are their new bows as affordable as last years?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*ScotDude .........*

All I can say is YES !!!

Alpines new riser allows,you the archer, to get the latest in "tech" designs at a cost thats more than reasonable .........

Contact Alpine thru www.alpinearchery.com andthey will be more than happy to help you .............

Great bunch of guys ............. great service ............. and 2 great new bows ...........

Good Luck


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy those look nice can't wait to try them


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I see a great idea in their color scheme -- annodize the handle area around the grip a nice grey color that matches the camo and other parts like the cams, pockets so the film dip does not wear away in that area (which you see often of 100% dipped bows).

Good thinking, more companies should follw the lead in this area. Kudos to Alpine for doing it.

The bows look good -- just need a good 3-track cam system and they will be awesome.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

WOW! Pintojk, you were right. Those look great.

I'll always be partial to Bowtech's but a new Alpine might just be the first non-Bowtech bow that I will purchase in about 3 years.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*500FPS ...........*

if you think they look great ............ wait till you feel the new grip design ............

Regarding a 3 track or hybrid system ......... Alpine's Fastrac OneCam still offers zero nock travel, but most of all the module fits a variety of archers draw lengths without the need for a bow press ........

For shop owners that's great, no modules or fumbling around fitting a shooter to a bow .........

For shooters even better, you can easily "play" with your draw length at home without having to go back to your Pro Shop to exchange modules or use their tools ..........

Wait till you see the integrated fall away rest in the Match Grade packages ...........


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

From what I have seen of the bows pictured, they look great. It is nice to see changes in all the companies. Looks good, and I agree with RobVos about the grip area.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Pintojk, 
does that vertical limb design allow to take the limbs off without a bowpress like offered on Newberry bows?

Thanks
Markus

PS: The risers bottom half seems to be attached on the upper part by screws. What kind of "black item" is hiding in the riser?
Internal stabilizer??


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yes ........*

the riser is modular ........ built and assembled vs. one piece machined ..... 

The item you see between the lower riser assembly is part of their new vibration damping package ..........

Regarding whether or not you need a bowpress ....... the Ravage and Fatal Impact do not require a bowpress ......... the others I'm not sure of yet ........ will try to find out for you tonight .....

Thanks again
JK


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: ScotDude .........*



pintojk said:


> *All I can say is YES !!!
> 
> Alpines new riser allows,you the archer, to get the latest in "tech" designs at a cost thats more than reasonable .........
> Good Luck *


Sweet! I liked the 2004's because they are whisper quiet and affordable.

But their new bows for around the same price, i'll be first in line


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well that’s a cool look….. How many pieces does that riser come in?? It looks like the top is once piece and then every thing below the grip is 2 pieces??


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*As promised ............*

the new grip and integral drop away rest pics .........


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*As you can see ...........*

the side plate grip is gone for a complete "wrap around" style ...

The drop away ( sorry pic's not too good ) features a sealed bearing for smooth long term use .........

I personally love the 2 tone anodized/film dipped finish ..........
it brings alot of character and class to this stunning bow ....

The sights are integrated in the "Match Grade" series but you can also use you personal favorite manufacturer's if you choose ....

As you probably have noticed the popular MR2 stabilizer now features a "bra" on the end weight to make your "walk in the woods" even quieter .....

Inside the Doinker end weight it is drilled out to accept extra weights to match it for your own personal needs ..........

Alpine's put many years worth of thought/engineering/design into probably the most advanced bow of it's kind ................

Kudo's to the guy's and gal's at Alpine for this one ............


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I must admit I'm a bit impressed.. and can't wait till the ATA show to check these out. It definately seems that Alpine is on their way "back"...


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Can you give us an MSRP, and shipping dates? Thanks!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I am very impress with all the works these riser has!!!!


----------



## nail (Oct 29, 2004)

Absolutely excellent looking craftmanship. I wonder if the axle (top and bottom) are sealed bearings? 

I will definantly shoot one before I decide what I purchase this summer. 

Durango in B Ham


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*You betcha .........*

Alpine has sealed bearings in Fastrac cams and idlers .........


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Is there any chance of seeing an FDC graph of the cams they'll be using on these bows?

I'd like to get a feel for how they are developing the energy output...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Rangeball ........*

sorry I personally don't have that info ........
Contact Alpine ...... they should be able to help you .....


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rangeball--

They've had this cam out now for awhile, typical solocam. Radius and thus FDC is about the same as the original Maxcam on the Mathews Conquest. Has about the same nock travel too.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Kevin, does it peak early, mid or late, and how long is the dwell at peak?

I'm not familiar with the max cam. Can you expand on the nock travel? I thought I read somewhere (here or there) that the Alpine cam on these bows would provide straight nock travel. Is it not level? I remember thinking this was odd on a cam that could adjust 5" of DL without changing mods...

Found it, here, in an earlier post-



> Regarding a 3 track or hybrid system ......... *Alpine's Fastrac OneCam still offers zero nock travel*, but most of all the module fits a variety of archers draw lengths without the need for a bow press ........


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rangeball--

PM on way.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## nail (Oct 29, 2004)

Pintojk 

I have a few more questions please ??? 

Who actually makes the rest shown on the Match Grade line, or is it an in-house design? 

Are the rest launchers black anodized aluminum or is that polymer?

Is the riser machined out for the sight bracket arm - like the Martin line??? It is impossible to tell from the picture. 

Any word on when these bows will ship, I gotta touch one!!!! 

Thanks 

Durango in B'Ham


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Nail ......*

I am trying to get pic's that will give you greater detail but am waiting on others to get them, sorry .........

For rest info Alpine would know those details but I think it was a combination of "great minds" .............

Try to get those pics up later ........ in the meantime visit www.alpinearchery.com ......... maybe they are faster than me ...

Tyhanks again
JK


----------



## Vasquehiker (Feb 16, 2003)

*Website*

www.alpinearchery.com

Check it out!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Damn! 
Just visited the website and the common problem with most of todays bows showed up again:
The drawlength is 30" maximum. 
I'm an adult male!!!  and need 32".   

Seems that I finally have to found my own bow company one day.
How about "knuckledragger-archery.com"?


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Dugga, I know 4 or 5 guys who'll line up t obe your first customers. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them... 

You could use a 2" long loop, ya know...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Rangeball said:


> *You could use a 2" long loop, ya know...  *


Naa, that would be wasted powerstroke.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

very nice lookin' new bows (never liked the look of their grips-these look to be narrow & torque free)

glad to see Alpine is moving it UP.nice


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> Who actually makes the rest shown on the Match Grade line, or is it an in-house design?


Well I'd assume that since the sights are Montana Black Gold... that the rest is also... looks really similar to the Trap Door if you ask me.


----------



## fire flight L.C (Feb 13, 2004)

One phrase... " To dang short" I'm not about to buy a 34 inch bow to shoot anything with


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

Does their FastTrac Solocam have straight and level nock travel?
Which of their 2005 models have the solid limbs, it is hard to tell from the pics on their website?

Dave


----------



## nail (Oct 29, 2004)

[email protected]

To answer one of your questions - 

The Denali is split, the Yukon is solid. 

Not sure about the nock travel. 

Durango in B Ham


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is something Rangeball posted over on huntingnet

"The MSRP on the Yukon Match Grade with integrated accessories is $659.00.
The Yukon is $519.00, the Denali Match Grade with acc's is $639.00, Denali
is $499.00."

Those prices sound unbelivably attractive. The new bowtechs look nice, but say about $570 for a Denali Match Grade at your local shop, throw in one of their soft loc quivers for $40, $600 for a complete bow.

I know where I'm spending my money on a new bow


----------

